# 3D Monitor + HD DTH



## esudip (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello All,


I am about to purchase a LG D2342P 3D monitor which have HDMI also. I just want to know that is it possible to view TV if i connect a Hd DTH Connection (Tata Sky or DishTv HD) ?? 

If yes then is it in 3D or 2D


----------



## esudip (Oct 17, 2011)

esudip said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase a LG D2342P 3D monitor which have HDMI also. I just want to know that is it possible to view TV if i connect a Hd DTH Connection (Tata Sky or DishTv HD) ??
> ...



Plz Tell me !!!


----------

